# Harold and Kumar's types?



## SinneDeelie (Mar 23, 2011)

Harold--ISTJ/ISFJ? 
Kumar--ENTP?

What do you think?


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Harold: IxTJ
Kumar: ENTP


----------



## SinneDeelie (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't really see Harold as INTJ. I'm pretty sure he's an SJ since he is pretty traditional and rule-abiding. I just don't know if he's more Te or Fe. I'm thinking Te (ISTJ).


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm thinking ISTJ and ENTP as well. He's not that F in the second movie.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

how about E-types?

Harold: 6w5 sp/so?

Kumar: 7w6 so/sx?


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

xTHC 4/2/0 sx-so  (sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

SinneDeelie said:


> I don't really see Harold as INTJ. I'm pretty sure he's an SJ since he is pretty traditional and rule-abiding. I just don't know if he's more Te or Fe. I'm thinking Te (ISTJ).


I'm not saying Harold isn't an ISTJ - it's just his willingness to smoke pot (INTJs are among the top 3 types there) and him breaking a strong tradition among Koreans to settle with another Korean (big thing amongst Koreans) and instead goes for a Latina. His parents won't be pleased.


----------



## SinneDeelie (Mar 23, 2011)

f


lib said:


> I'm not saying Harold isn't an ISTJ - it's just his willingness to smoke pot (INTJs are among the top 3 types there) and him breaking a strong tradition among Koreans to settle with another Korean (big thing amongst Koreans) and instead goes for a Latina. His parents won't be pleased.


Thats true, but I don't necessarily think those have to do with Ni or Si, ya know? I don't think ISTJs are 100% rule-oriented in everything that they do and I don't think smoking pot or dating outside your race is a representation of abstract thinking. Plus, for all we know he could be totally nervous that his parents wont like that his girlfriend isn't Korean, but thats not really what the movie is about.  

I also thought he might be ISFJ at first because he's so nice, his Te is pretty strong and I guess that really has nothing to do with niceness or not.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

SinneDeelie said:


> I don't really see Harold as INTJ. I'm pretty sure *he's an SJ* since he is *pretty traditional* and *rule-abiding*. I just don't know if he's more Te or Fe. I'm thinking Te (ISTJ).





lib said:


> I'm not saying Harold isn't an ISTJ - it's just his willingness to smoke pot (INTJs are among the top 3 types there) and him breaking a strong tradition among Koreans to settle with another Korean (big thing amongst Koreans) and instead goes for a Latina. His parents won't be pleased.





SinneDeelie said:


> f
> 
> Thats true, but I don't necessarily think those have to do with Ni or Si, ya know? I don't think ISTJs are 100% rule-oriented in everything that they do and I don't think smoking pot or dating outside your race is a representation of abstract thinking. Plus, for all we know he could be totally nervous that his parents wont like that his girlfriend isn't Korean, but thats not really what the movie is about.
> 
> I also thought he might be ISFJ at first because he's so nice, his Te is pretty strong and I guess that really has nothing to do with niceness or not.


My post was a response to yours and the pot-smoking and serious relationship with a non-Korean was thus a response to your "he's an SJ", "pretty traditional", and "rule-abiding" and not to Ni/Si.


----------



## SinneDeelie (Mar 23, 2011)

I was just talking about the S/N divide. Maybe I was too specific saying Si and Ni, although Si seems to be the link that makes all of the SJs generally more traditional and rule abiding.


----------



## Rhee (Aug 15, 2010)

I don't see an ISTJ taking crap from his colleagues. A particularly assertive ISTJ would be a slave-driver at work. A typical one would also be less inclined toward pot-smoking. 

I placed Harold as a reserved ISFJ. 

Loved the movie btw. Kumar rocks.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Rhee said:


> I don't see an ISTJ taking crap from his colleagues. A particularly assertive ISTJ would be a slave-driver at work. A typical one would also be less inclined toward pot-smoking.
> 
> I placed Harold as a reserved ISFJ.
> 
> Loved the movie btw. Kumar rocks.


nah. Harold knew that it was just being low on the totem pole, as a new grad. Like corporate hazing - you accept it, because you know that's just standard procedure for all the rookies and that you'll soon have your Porsche and young uns to haze himself. By the time he's 30.

idk though. You're the ISTJ, not me. :tongue:


----------



## gaudy316 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Kumar: ENTP*
He's definitely extroverted. Invents his own odor-less bong. Is extremely intelligent when he wants to be. Ne & Ti. 

*Harold: INFJ*
Just a guess he's INFJ. He could be INFJ, INTJ, ISTJ, and ISFJ. But I stray away from SJ types because I agree with some posters. One example: SJ types stray away from pot the most among all other types. I know it's a series of fictional movies, but I find it difficult finding a dominant Si being best friends with a lazy dominant Ne. I'm convinced he's INFJ. He also donates toys to tots (quote while they're locked up in Guantanamo Bay). I don't think INTJ's are as forgiving as INFJ's when their best friends put them in terrorist prison. Well, the tougher between the 2 to type. 

Just saw the 3rd movie and it was awesome!


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

People seem to be implying that Si = traditional = no pot
That's simply not true. In this day and age, young Si-users have access to much more information, and many of them can base decisions off other peoples' testimonials and unbiased resources. I have at least two ISTJ friends who are big fans of psychedelics. =)

But I don't remember the movie too well, so I can't type them myself.



lib said:


> I'm not saying Harold isn't an ISTJ - it's just his willingness to smoke pot (INTJs are among the top 3 types there) and him breaking a strong tradition among Koreans to settle with another Korean (big thing amongst Koreans) and instead goes for a Latina. His parents won't be pleased.


Oooh, I'm curious about those rankings. Link?


----------



## ThePersona (Nov 28, 2011)

ISTJ and ENTP

Geeks


----------

